# Would you guys do this deal?



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

http://www.realgm.com/src_checktrade.php?tradeid=4596154

Pacers trade:

Troy Murphy
Jermaine O'Neal

Knicks trade:

Stephon Marbury
Eddy Curry
Mardy Collins


For the Pacers:

This gives us a huge expiring in Marbury, who could possibly restore his career here. I would rather have Curry than Murphy, especially if we could light a fire under him and get him to lose some weight. If Jim can make Walker stay in shape and play at peak level, he could do the same for Curry. Collins is a versitile gaurd that could become a decent role player.

For the Knicks:

I'm not sure if Walsh would want O'Neal back, but I think D'Antoni would rather have JO running as a starting center than Curry. Troy could make a good shooter off the bench especially in D'Antoni's offense. We might have to throw in Williams as a sweetner for them.


Our rotation:

Marbury/Diener/Flip(free agent)
Dunleavy/Daniels/Collins/Rush(free agent)
Granger/Williams
Diogu/Foster
Curry/Harrison(free agent)

Needs work but I like this roster more than I do before the deal.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

no way


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I would but I don't know much about your team situation and I absolutely hate Troy Murphy, so..


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

JO for Marbury has been discussed a lot, and not many Pacer fans don't hate Murphy, so I added Curry to get us some low post socring if he can get in shape.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Tinsley needs to be traded this offseason, him and marbury on the same team, playing the same posistion, would be a disaster... I don't think we get enough in this trade either... Throw in their draft pick and its a done deal..


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Asking for their Lottery pick is a bit much. We still can trade Tinsley after this deal, heck, throw him and Malik Rose in and i'd still do the deal.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That would be a very solid trade for Indiana. JO has to go, and if they can get rid of Murphy in the process, pick up a HUGE expiring contract and a couple decent players...more power to them.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Any trade that involves Jermaine O'neal being traded is fine with me.


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

no. stephon marbury is the biggest cancer in the nba


how would this deal improve the pacers at all? shouldnt the goal of the franchise be to win a championship? i dont care about making the playoffs, making the eastern conference finals. i want the pacers to win a championship.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

rock747 said:


> Tinsley needs to be traded this offseason, him and marbury on the same team, playing the same posistion, would be a disaster...


We can start them both! Think of the possibilities!


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

Hail Yinka said:


> no. stephon marbury is the biggest cancer in the nba
> 
> 
> how would this deal improve the pacers at all? shouldnt the goal of the franchise be to win a championship? i dont care about making the playoffs, making the eastern conference finals. i want the pacers to win a championship.


its the start of rebuilding. you have to lose before you win and marbury will help you do that plus he expires.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

no, i don't think i would. marbury's expiring deal would be nice since it happens a year sooner than j.o.'s but, i have zero interest in curry. that guy is a bum with a bad ticker. no coach in the world can motivate that overgrown turkey. only he can do that and that ain't going to happen here, there or anywhere under anybody.
but the whole ditching tinsley gig (as beautiful as it sounds) is going to be about as easy as squeezing water from a stone. he has negative trade value. i don't see anyway we can trade him for anyone without taking on more junk in the form of another lousy long term deal like we already got with tins.

also, i don't see where you get the whole diogu starting over foster thing... or resigning harrison (we better not bring him back) . him and curry as the centers would be just awful.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

You guys just don't get it do you. How else would we get rid of Murphy, and get value for JO? Curry may not be the best center, but Murphy isn't either and atleast Curry can score down low (something nobody on our team other than maybe Diogu can do, and no, JO doesn't score much down low) and yes he can be motivated because he is motivated to have D'Antoni as coach and O'Brien is a lot like D'Antoni. Marbury is an expiring, even if he turns out to be a cancer you can waive him. About resigning Harrison, I never said we would. I just put free agent after his name to tell you that we might have to get a backup elsewhere. In no way did I say resign. About Diogu, he needs a chance, and he would be the only PF on our team worth starting after the deal because Foster is best to bring off the bench for energy and I see foster as a C.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

DienerTime said:


> You guys just don't get it do you. How else would we get rid of Murphy, and get value for JO?


Uh what? How is that getting any value for JO? An average center and an expiring contract...


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I would do it without thinking. Marbury can be bought out if he doesn't fit and Eddy Curry's contract is acceptable at around 10 mil a year.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> I would do it *without thinking*. Marbury can be bought out if he doesn't fit and Eddy Curry's contract is acceptable at around 10 mil a year.


That's about the only circumstance I can imagine anyone trading for Stephon Marbury and Eddy Curry - without thinking.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Dornado said:


> That's about the only circumstance I can imagine anyone trading for Stephon Marbury and Eddy Curry - without thinking.


Yes, because there are disadvantages of saving your franchise 23 million dollars by giving up 2 players that are well overpaid and going downhill.

The Pacers would be in a better situation even if Eddy Curry's heart breaks down and had to retire. There is absolutely no way that they can possibly lose in this trade with the exception of possibly(highly unlikely) missing out on a slightly better trade.

If you look around the league, the Pacers have perhaps the 2nd worst financial situation right after the Knicks. They should be doing everything in their power to get rid of their overpaid players and start over. The franchise have basically wasted the past 2 seasons by lingering in mediocrity and should not risk another season where they finish with a late lottery pick.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dornado said:


> That's about the only circumstance I can imagine anyone trading for Stephon Marbury and Eddy Curry - without thinking.


:lol:

I'd do the trade though, fairly easily. I really hate Troy Murphy and a $20 mil expiring has got to be very tempting for Indiana.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

as a nuggets fan id be interested in seeing JO and Tinsley come to denver


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> as a nuggets fan id be interested in seeing JO and Tinsley come to denver


for who?


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

i'd take camby and jr smith


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

You know what DT's trade doesn't seem that bad...Actually any trade that gets rid of that bum Murphy sounds good to me.


----------



## PacersorBust (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes yes yes. We don't need Marbury...he 17M expiring woudl be great for us. Just buy him out and let him go ***** somewhere else about playing time. Collins is a young SG/SF and Curry would be a pretty good defensive center.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

How about Zach randolph and mardy collins for troy murphy and m. daniels?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Zach+Collins+Marbury for JO+Murphy+Tinsley


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> How about Zach randolph and mardy collins for troy murphy and m. daniels?


I'm sure Bird would go for it. It doesn't really make much sense, but whatever. It's still an upgrade.


----------



## PacersorBust (Mar 6, 2008)

Zuca said:


> Zach+Collins+Marbury for JO+Murphy+Tinsley


Getting rid of Murphy and Tinsley is nice, but not for this type of deal. Bringing randolph home would be nice, but he isn't that great of a player anymore. Marbury would obviously be released and Collins would give us another SG/SF to add to the list of SF/SG we already have (don't forget stephen graham!). We can get *MUCH* better value in return for Murphy, JO, and Tinsley in the same deal.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

rock747 said:


> Tinsley needs to be traded this offseason, him and marbury on the same team, playing the same posistion, would be a disaster... I don't think we get enough in this trade either... Throw in their draft pick and its a done deal..



Jermaine O'Neal and Tinsley

for

Marion and J-Will

:yay::smoothcriminal::clap::dancingpadlock::biggrin:


----------



## PacersorBust (Mar 6, 2008)

Too bad J-Will is a free agent.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

It's crap for crap. In a deal like this, I guess you just look at what's freeing up cap space quickest.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Are you guys forgeting who is the GM of the Knicks? No way he brings in these guys...


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> I would do it without thinking. Marbury can be bought out if he doesn't fit and Eddy Curry's contract is acceptable at around 10 mil a year.


are you aware that just buying a guy out doesn't free up anything?. it only means we pay a guy a bunch of money so he can go elsewhere and his contract still counts against us. bringing a guy in so you can buy him out doesn't make any financial sense.
but for the other suggestions i have seen from some other folks...
i am not intersted in either eddy curry or zach randolph. neither of those guys would help this team anymore than murphy.
curry has always been a weak rebounder and he won't be a help there like the pacers need.
but anyways, donnie walsh won't be interested. (i hope)


----------

